# Geese?



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I want some geese that are really flashy, what breeds do you recommend.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sebastapols have curly feathers


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Toulouse have a large dulap


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Norweigian Spotted geese, or Smalens, have an attractive paint-type pattern.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol I'm googling all of these. Pretty birds though


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

JC17 said:


> Lol I'm googling all of these. Pretty birds though


Lol thanks! We don't want white geese though. Thought that might help your goggling! Lol


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Does anyone know of a less aggressive geese?


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> Does anyone know of a less aggressive geese?


May I ask, what is your reason for getting geese??


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

We just love birds and would like some very nice looking geese as pets. I was doing research, what is your opinion of Brown Chinese Geese?


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I would also like the geese to be broody.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

We also might show the geese


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> We also might show the geese


They are one of the better layers in geese. There very pretty too. But can be very territorial and live for 20-25 years. So be prepared to have them around for a long time! Lol, let me know if you get any!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Reinerchick said:


> They are one of the better layers in geese. There very pretty too. But can be very territorial and live for 20-25 years. So be prepared to have them around for a long time! Lol, let me know if you get any!


I sure will!!


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

I have two young african geese. They are wonderful. They killed two ducklings when they were younger but now get along with all of the ducks. And sometimes peck ate the chickens but not bad


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I am still debating on Brown Chinese Geese or African Geese.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> I am still debating on Brown Chinese Geese or African Geese.


I like the looks/coloring of the Chinese Geese


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Ya me too and I like their swan-like-poshter too but I don't know if they will be to territorial.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> Ya me too and I like their swan-like-poshter too but I don't know if they will be to territorial.


All geese can be territorial. Doesn't matter on the breed, its just how some geese can be.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Now i dont have show birds just so u know. My africans dont have the dewlap. So if that is wat is bugging u about the africans dont worry. Same thing with toulouse. U can get them without the dewlap. I hate the dewlap. So ugly


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Well we may not show, only reason we might is so my dad thinks he is paying for the feed and all that for more of a reason than pets lol. We have plenty of other animals lol!!


----------

